# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Çfarë mendoni për Windows 7?

## BHGod

Windows 7 eshte planifikuar te jete sistemi operativ i ri i Microsoft, nje pasardhes i te suksesshmeve Windows XP dhe Windows Vista, i cili do te perfshije disa rregullime qe mungonin ose qe do permiresohen nga versionet e meparshme.

*Windows 7* jepet falas per t'u testuar, por nje license e vlefshme e dhene per testim do te skadoje ne 1 gusht 2009.

Une po e perdor kete version per momentin dhe verej se kompjuteri im (me pare kisha te instaluar Windows XP: Intel Core2Duo, 1,60 Ghz dhe 1 GB RAM) nuk ka ndryshuar ne shpejtesi ose ne reagim.

Problemi i vetem i madh, qe me shkaktonte ngecje, deri ne rinisje te kompjuterit, kishte te bente me nje version "te vjeter" te drajverave te kartes time grafike nVidia. Duke menduar se ky duhet te ishte nje faj i Microsoft-it, dhe perkatesisht i versionit beta te Windows 7, isha gati ta çinstaloja kete sistem. Pasi gjithçka u ndreq me ridatimin e kartes ne faqen zyrtare (te Toshiba-s), vertet qe nuk kam asnje qejf te kthehem perseri te Windows XP.

Nuk e di nese kjo ka ekzistuar edhe ne versionet e meparshme te Windows, por duke klikuar te "_Help and Support_" (versioni qe po perdor eshte ne anglisht), per te paren here pashe nje seksion qe i kushtohej mesimit te pjeseve thelbesore te kompjuterit, fjalet kryesore qe mund te hasen, si perdoret mausi e tastiera, si kryhen disa procese etj. Kjo me duket nje risi shume e mire per te rinjte qe do te mesojne kompjuterin,  :shkelje syri: .

----------


## Force-Intruder

Personalisht mendoj se nuk do na mbesin me leke me gjithe hardware upgrades qe do na duhet te bejme per te shijuar mrekullite e microsoft. Nuk e kam shkarkuar kete beta... Kam pare screenshots edhe nuk me ha ndonje merak te jem i sinqerte.
Ose te pakten duhet te kishit sjelle ketu ndonje "TE RE" qe Microsoft pretendon te na ofroje me kete sistem operativ
Ne te kundert do vazhdoj te mendoj qe eshte vista me makup te ri

----------


## evalt

Vet e provova  versionin beta, nuk mu duk keq sinqerisht,  goxha mir.





> Personalisht mendoj se nuk do na mbesin me leke me gjithe hardware upgrades qe do na duhet te bejme per te shijuar mrekullite e microsoft. Nuk e kam shkarkuar kete beta... Kam pare screenshots edhe nuk me ha ndonje merak te jem i sinqerte.
> Ose te pakten duhet te kishit sjelle ketu ndonje "TE RE" qe Microsoft pretendon te na ofroje me kete sistem operativ
> Ne te kundert do vazhdoj te mendoj qe eshte vista me makup te ri


çfar te mire ka  XP nga vista, dhe çfar te keqe ka vista nga XP?
Nese e ke  provuar ta instalosh visten ne pc  , çfar  pc ke?  karakteristikat?

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

E provova beten dhe nuk ishte ndonje gje mbreslenese.

----------

